# Bit of a puzzler to identify!



## bigalscorpio (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi to all and apologies if this is off topic and in the wrong place but there really isn't a category for this.

I have these strange beasties in my shed / shop and wondered if they are harmful to anything, especially my precious wood stock, small though it is.

They seem to congregate in gaps of about 3mm / 1/8" that are between objects like for instance two cardboard boxes or any flat wood that has a gap. The ones shown are in the top front of my cabinet where the drawer closes onto them giving the gap.

I have never actually seen anything emerge from them and I think they may be some kind of moth cocoon by the fact that the things are immensely strong and indeed I had to really wrench the drawer open. If they are between two cardboard boxes then the cardboard will tear before they come apart, they are that strong!

I have tried to disect one or two but the silk like cocoons are so strong that I only manage to destroy everything by trying.

Anyway have a look and see if you can advise me about these, or where to post for an answer if you know the correct forum or site.

Thanks or looking anyway. Al


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Al; have their been any crop circles reported in your area?
You could try a tiger-torch...oh wait, it's _ in_ your shop...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I would say contact your local university. That or an exterminating company. Either way, you should be able to either get an answer, or they could point you to someone that could give you one.

Other than that, they're probably zombi eggs. :sarcastic:


----------



## bigalscorpio (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Good idea that was Theo, just been on the museum site and found them and they are Bee Moth cocoons! They say that they only appear near where there was a bees nest, the caterpillars eat the wax from the honeycomb.

Anyway they don't eat wood ,just stick it together  so I'm ok with them staying a while. 

Also no crop circles round here, no crops! just houses as far as the eye can see, but mine are getting old so...

As for Zombie eggs I'm surprised you didn't know that Pitch Pine keeps them away - must work. Had a piece in the shed since I built it and never seen a Zombie yet. :sarcastic:

Thanks again, Al


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Put an ozone generator in there for 10 hours and I doubt anything prospers after that .
Just make sure there's no people , pets or plants around when you gas them


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Send your government entomologist a picture; they could be wasp or spiders.

Good luck - Baker


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Al
You aren't related to Oliver are you? This is something he would come up with!
Dennis


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

64 ford said:


> Al
> You aren't related to Oliver are you? This is something he would come up with!
> Dennis


Not related, but we went to separate schools together. :laugh:


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

They should be exterminated. They may not harm wood but they can completely destroy a hive of honeybees. We are losing to many of those already.

Dick


----------

